# [SOLVED]video wywala całe X ;(

## wonski

witam Was 

po aktualizacji systemu zepsuł mi się mplayer, a właściwie to każdy odtwarzacz filmów 

niby mogę włączyć mplayera, xine, ale jeżeli włączam film to kde powraca do ekranu logowania ;/

próbowałem revdep-rebuild, rekompilacji mplayera i nic

nawet zmieniłem sterowniki na te z x'ów, później znów na ati i ciągle to samo

tutaj jest log z X, ja tam nic nie widzę, ale może ktoś z Was coś poradzi?

http://www.pbohdal.republika.pl/Xorg.log

emerge --info daje:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.20-gentoo i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 Last edited by wonski on Tue Jun 12, 2007 5:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Wypasione emerge --info   :Smile: 

Pokaż jeszcze

```
emerge -pv mplayer
```

----------

## manwe_

Ja tam olałem X'y 1.3.o, same problemy z nimi miałem. No ale wracając do tematu... tak patrzę na ten backtrace... używasz -vo xv? Spróbuj z ciekawości gl/gl2 albo nawet x11.

----------

## wonski

 *Radioaktywny wrote:*   

> Witam
> 
> Wypasione emerge --info  
> 
> Pokaż jeszcze
> ...

 

```

wonski pavel # emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070427  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib alsa amr arts cpudetection dvd dvdnav dvdread encode esd gif gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg live mad mmx mmxext mp2 mp3 musepack nas openal opengl oss png quicktime radio rar real samba sdl sse svga theora truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs xv xvid (-altivec) -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdparanoia -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -enca -fbcon -ftp -ggi -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -livecd -lzo -md5sum -pnm -rtc -speex -srt -sse2 -tga -tivo -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## wonski

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Ja tam olałem X'y 1.3.o, same problemy z nimi miałem. No ale wracając do tematu... tak patrzę na ten backtrace... używasz -vo xv? Spróbuj z ciekawości gl/gl2 albo nawet x11.

 

dzięki bardzo  :Wink: 

rzeczywiście używałem -vo xv

po zmnianie na x11 odtwarzało, ale nie dało się tego powiększyć, ale na gl jest bez problemu

dzięki raz jeszcze

----------

## manwe_

Średnio to solved, bo bug pozostał. Po prostu zauważyłem w backtrace funkcje wyjścia xv. Jeżeli będziesz miał czas możesz to podebugować jeszcze [howto: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bugzilla-howto.xml ] i zgłosić na bugzillę.

----------

## misiOr

a co do "powiekszenia z -vo x11" to:

```
mplayer -vo x11 -zoom VTS_01_1.VOB plik.avi
```

----------

